# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Đến thăm Việt Phủ Thành Chương - Địa Điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## Meoluoi9x

Phủ Thành Chương cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng hơn 30 km ở Sóc Sơn, ngoại thành Hà Nội. Đây như một làng quê Bắc Bộ thu nhỏ đang lưu giữ những giá trị văn hoá truyền thống, giới thiệu với mọi người khá đầy đủ về cuộc sống của những người nông dân Việt Nam. 


Ẩn sau cánh cổng bạn sẽ bắt gặp ngay những nét quen thuộc của thôn quê: bên phải có hồ thả cá với chiếc cầu đá để ngồi câu, bên trái có một giếng nước cổ. Con đường dẫn từ cổng chính đi vào khu nhà được lát bằng gạch Bát Tràng.


Một trong những nét đẹp của quần thể kiến trúc tại đây là những ngôi nhà được xây dựng với nhiều kiểu dáng khác nhau. Ở đó có ngôi nhà sàn của người Mường trên 100 tuổi, được lợp bằng bổi (cói rối) mang đậm cảnh núi rừng thâm u mà giàu chất thi ca; có nhà Thanh Tĩnh là ngôi nhà gỗ lim lớn gần 200 tuổi, làm theo kiểu bức bàn, có cấu trúc, hoa văn, họa tiết điển hình của một ngôi nhà đồng bằng Bắc bộ; có nhà Tường Vân là gian nhà cổ có từ thời nhà Nguyễn, tiêu biểu cho lớp thượng lưu triều đình Huế, có gần 300 năm tồn tại; có nhà Đại Khoa là nhà gỗ xoan dựng theo kiểu nhà cổ đặc trưng nhất của vùng Bắc Ninh; có nhà hát Long Đình hoành tráng là nơi để biểu diễn nghệ thuật.


Sau một buổi tham quan văn hóa tại Việt Phủ, bạn sẽ dừng chân tại nhà ẩm thực. Với thực đơn đa dạng, bạn có thể chọn cho mình đồ ăn, thức uống với nhiều món ăn rất Việt: nem, bún riêu, bánh đa, bánh đúc…

Bất cứ ai đã từng đặt chân đến biệt phủ của Thành Chương đều cảm nhận được vẻ thanh bình, dân dã và những giây phút thư giãn hiếm có, điều khó có thể tìm thấy ở chốn đô thị bụi bặm và ồn ã. Đến đây, người ta có thể tìm thấy lối kiến trúc đặc trưng của làng cổ người Việt với những cái cổng mang dáng dấp của làng Thổ Hà, Đường Lâm đan xen kiến trúc của cung đình, lăng tẩm cố đô Huế... Chính vì vậy, Việt phủ Thành Chương là một vương quốc của những điều muôn năm cũ mà khi bước chân qua cổng phủ, dường như ta đã được đắm mình trong hơi thở văn hóa Việt từ ngàn xưa tụ về.

_Đường đi:_ Nếu bạn đi xe máy: Đi theo hướng đường cao tốc Thăng Long - Nội Bài, qua trạm soát vé, đến ngã tư. Sau đó rẽ trái vào Quốc lộ 2, đi tiếp khoảng 1km, gặp ngã ba đầu tiên. KHÔNG RẼ PHẢI VÀO ĐƯỜNG ĐI KHU CÔNG NGHIỆP NỘI BÀI. HÃY ĐI TIẾP QUỐC LỘ 2 một km nữa, gặp ngã ba thứ hai. Bên phải có các biển báo ĐƯỜNG 35, SÂN GOLF HÀ NỘI, VIỆT PHỦ THÀNH CHƯƠNG 7KM. Rẽ phải theo hướng đi của biến báo, tới khi gặp biển báo "Việt Phủ Thành Chương còn 300m" là tới nơi. Túm lại là các bạn cứ đi theo đường Cao tốc Thăng Long, rồi rẽ về Sóc Sơn theo đường về Vĩnh Phúc nhà mình, sẽ thấy biển chĩ dẫn to đùng bên đường. Dễ tìm lắm mà  :Big Grin: 
 Nếu bạn đi xe bus: xe 07: Xuống bến Ngã tư Phủ Lỗ - Nội Bài - Quốc Lộ 2. Bắt xe ôm đi khoảng 9km. Nếu đi xe 56 thì xuống bến Khu Công Nghiệp Nội Bài. Bắt xe ôm đi khoảng 3km.

P/s: Vé vào cửa năm ngoái là 100K, không biết giờ tăng lên chưa  :Big Grin: 

Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## lovetravel

có ngôi nhà lá từ ngày xửa ngày xưa

----------


## littlelove

m đi qua đây mấy lần mà chưa có dịp vào đây

----------


## toidi.net

Có rất nhiều điểm đi gần Hà Nội 

Đường Lâm - Ba Vì
Một vòng quanh các ngôi chùa Cổ
Bát Tràng
Co Loa - Sóc Sơn
Làng nghề truyên thống: Bát Tràng - Vạn Phúc - Nón làng Chuông
Chạy xe dọc sông Đáy men theo các làng nghề và làng quê
Chùa Hương

Nhieu nữa mà vẫn chưa nhớ ra

----------

